# Quotes that you f**king hate



## groph (Aug 26, 2011)

*I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.*

- some dumb cunt

A sex symbol becomes a thing. I just hate to be a thing.

- some dumb cunt


Man, quotes kill me. 98% of them are airheaded bullshit. Even Winston Churchill wasn't even that quotable. It's not the people, it's the fact that all of these quotes are out of context and they're thrown around like they're real, genuine wisdom. They might very well be, but once they start showing up on Facebook 35 times a fucking day they get irritating.

The first one is a classic example of a stupid quote. It's so general it can explain anybody, obviously to have a healthy relationship with somebody you need to be able to tolerate their shittiness. Ms Monroe (they're both her quotes) here just decided she'd word it in the most "high maintenance bitch" way she possibly could and comes off all high and mighty. The second one is just unfortunate. Not really through fault of her own but it's sure sickeningly ironic. She's probably the most masturbated-to person in human history.

Post quotes you fucking hate in this thread, and explain why.


----------



## caskettheclown (Aug 26, 2011)

These quotes about "keep hatin, you makin me famous"


Seriously? SERIOUSLY? Ugh....



Also one my ex used to say "Like me hate me , either way you know me" . Seriously.


Its one thing to not care what people think about you but this is just stupid


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2011)

'Fuck it, we're young'


Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realise being young was an excuse for acting like an alcoholic, superficial whore.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 26, 2011)

Every time sayings get discussed, I always have to say that the one that chaps my ass the most is, "everything happens for a reason."

It's perhaps just crass to appeal to the notion that we live on a cruel plant hurtling through the cosmos so very very alone blah blah blah, but on the other hand, this level of cognitive dissonance- it's disgusting how people think it's inspiring. To me, it's inspiring to believe that when bad things happen, we are not completely at the mercy of an agency outside of our own- that we still have the ability to do the right thing when wrong things happen.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> 'Fuck it, we're young'



Yes. All quotes of this nature "You're only young once", "You only live once" etc. These are pulled out all of the time as an excuse to either do something irresponsible or as a way of denying responsibility for stupid decisions. It pretty much sums up a lot of what i dislike about other people and society in general.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 26, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Every time sayings get discussed, I always have to say that the one that chaps my ass the most is, "everything happens for a reason."



+1 You hit the nail on the head with this one as well. Again, it goes along with people not willing to accept reality or take responsibility. Absolutely frustrating


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 26, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> These quotes about "keep hatin, you makin me famous"



Yes. Similar to "No publicity is bad publicity":

Where is the good for the man who is the subject of this headline:

"Serial rapist captured by police" At the very least his raping days are over


----------



## MFB (Aug 26, 2011)

"Not all who wander are lost"

And that stupid fucking Bob Marley quote about people mistreating you and find the ones who are worth it or something like that. It's gotta be on ONE of your friends FB accounts.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 26, 2011)

All of the quotes i've ever shared on FB were either excerpts from jokes, conversations i've had, or quotes from movies. Nothing profound either, think Dumb and Dumber quotes .


----------



## MFB (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah, here it is :

"The truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just got to find the ones worth suffering for."


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 26, 2011)

MFB said:


> Ah, here it is :
> 
> "The truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just got to find the ones worth suffering for."



Perfect. Starts off with a bleak view of mankind and ends in a sort of masochistic truce.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 26, 2011)

MFB said:


> "Not all who wander are lost"



Oh yeah, this one. Not all who wander are lost, but they still may very well be going fucking nowhere!



MFB said:


> "The truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just got to find the ones worth suffering for."



Never heard this one before. On the surface, it's poetic, but under further scrutiny, it seems like the motto of a real high-maintenance, self-involved bitch.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 26, 2011)

Something that sounds like it should be in a Lil' Wayne song... Like dealing with time, money, cars, and being famous, even though they aren't famous, but they are a clear facebook whore.


Fuck you, bitch, meh shirt brand new.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah "Strangers are just friends you haven't met". Ever run into one of these people? They'll talk your fucking ear off


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm just going to list a few kinds rather than go into specifics, as there are tons:

Any quote that is an appeal to authority used in an argument, because the sort of person who does that generally doesn't understand the irrelevance of what they're saying. eg The American constitution as a whole. It's not infallible, guys.

Any quote that misses the point to the extent that it means something other than the intended meaning (bonus points for making it mean the opposite). eg 'Neither borrower nor lender be' - Shakespeare. It was said in a play by Polonius, a character who was miserly and a bit daft, and by saying that line old Willy was actually saying that it is perfectly acceptable to give loans.

Quotes that are said in an obviously contrived trying to sound meaningful or inspiring way. You know the ones. They're on Facebook all the time, and it is annoying a million more times than inspiring. I can't remember any specific examples, as (somewhat ironically) they are rarely memorable.

Misquotes. These can be really annoying, especially since they are often combined with one or more of the above kinds. They can be deliberate or accidental. I'm more forgiving of accidental ones, like when you attribute it to the wrong person, or misunderstand the sentiment of the original message. However, when it's deliberate it really pisses me off. In this category I'm including the omission of words that twist the meaning, even if it is technically a direct quote. (I realise this is similar to the second problem, but that is more taking things out of the general context, rather than the immediate context.) eg "To suppose that the eye&#8230;could have been formed by natural selection seems, I freely confess, absurd in the highest degree" - Charles Darwin. Here's the rest: 

_To suppose that the eye with all its inimitable contrivances for adjusting the focus to different distances, for admitting different amounts of light, and for the correction of spherical and chromatic aberration, could have been formed by natural selection, seems, I freely confess, absurd in the highest degree. When it was first said that the sun stood still and the world turned round, the common sense of mankind declared the doctrine false; but the old saying of_ Vox populi, vox Dei, _as every philosopher knows, cannot be trusted in science. Reason tells me, that if numerous gradations from a simple and imperfect eye to one complex and perfect can be shown to exist, each grade being useful to its possessor, as is certainly the case; if further, the eye ever varies and the variations be inherited, as is likewise certainly the case; and if such variations should be useful to any animal under changing conditions of life, then the difficulty of believing that a perfect and complex eye could be formed by natural selection, though insuperable by our imagination, should not be considered as subversive of the theory. How a nerve comes to be sensitive to light, hardly concerns us more than how life itself originated; but I may remark that, as some of the lowest organisms in which nerves cannot be detected, are capable of perceiving light, it does not seem impossible that certain sensitive elements in their sarcode should become aggregated and developed into nerves, endowed with this special sensibility._

NB: Don't turn this thread into an evolution debate, I was merely showing a particularly annoying quote.

EDIT: Also, The Simpsons, Little Britain, Monty Python, and Portal. This kind of thing (that I'm very guilty of) where someone quotes someone else's joke to make themselves seem funny. (And yes, I am paraphrasing Yhatzee, what of it?) eg: 'The cake is a lie'.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 26, 2011)

"The only thing we have to fear, is fear itself."

Right, so if I snuck a fucking lion into your room while you slept, you'd be cool with it and not scream your head off? Bitch, please......


----------



## Uncreative123 (Aug 27, 2011)

This pretty much sums it up for me:


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 27, 2011)

It'd be nice to log on facebook without having to see 10 girls quote Marilyn Monroe. Maybe that's why I deleted 200 of my friends...

I think the only truly quotable person is Andrew W.K. "PARTY TIP-Light something on fire."


----------



## The Grief Hole (Aug 27, 2011)

MFB said:


> Ah, here it is :
> 
> "The truth is, everyone is going to hurt you. You just got to find the ones worth suffering for."



Bob Marley trying to offer a tonic to his homophobia perhaps?


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 27, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> "The only thing we have to fear, is fear itself."
> 
> Right, so if I snuck a fucking lion into your room while you slept, you'd be cool with it and not scream your head off? Bitch, please......



Why I am always packing heat, nothing to be afraid of 

.270 Winchester can take out a lion right? 

My Quote though- "they don't make (insert x) like they used to" or "The old ones were SO much better!" 

Oh here is another we all can relate to- "Guitar brand x is the absolute best I do not know why other people play anything else!"

Really....? 

Just because you finally managed to get something defected means the entire line is bad? Or because you did not take care of it means that it is a POS? Maybe you just do not prefer it? Who knows? Why don't people take others' opinions into consideration about something as well. Also do some research instead and go out in the real world and try the product out themselves. Or just understand that something is different does not make it inferior, just different. 

There is no ultimate guitar brand either. Remember that as well...

I just think it is stuff some people say to justify that what they own is superior...


/end trolly rant


----------



## TheBotquax (Aug 27, 2011)

"Man, quotes kill me. 98% of them are airheaded bullshit."

 ~Groph


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 27, 2011)

"FML"="Fuck my Life"


If you got in a terrible car crash and lost both of your arms to amputation, the phrase might be appropriate. If you just ran out of shampoo, fuck you for using FML.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2011)

The Marilyn Monroe quote is easily the most annoying quote. I've seen it on at least 50 girls' facebook. The Bob Marley quote is actually on my facebook as it's something that I myself have observed before seeing the quote, I really don't see a diva side to it.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't do FaceBook, and I don't correspond with teenage girls, only hot yoga instructors, so I'm glad to see I'm not missing anything there.

I saw the title and one quote immediately popped into my mind. It made me laugh to read this thread and realize it fell into one of Waelstrum's categories.

"I think, therefore I am" is one of the most misunderstood quotes. For a guy who put his finger onto the core of virtual reality centuries before it was a concept, he sure has been trivialized.

+1 to your rep, Waelstrum good sir!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 27, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The Marilyn Monroe quote is easily the most annoying quote. I've seen it on at least 50 girls' facebook. The Bob Marley quote is actually on my facebook as it's something that I myself have observed before seeing the quote, I really don't see a diva side to it.



This, I hate hate hate hate hate that Monroe quote. So many girls on my Facebook seem to love it, and I can't work out what the hell is so great about it... it's a load of bull.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 27, 2011)

THIS ONE!!!! It's so annoying and it's usually quoted by chicks that have "dirty whorish mouths"!!!  Sure, that attitude might be cool when said chick is young and hot, but if she has that same attitude at 50 years old, I'm absolutely sure that no one will want anything to do with those herpes encrusted lips (pick a pair... your choice).


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 27, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> This, I hate hate hate hate hate that Monroe quote. So many girls on my Facebook seem to love it, and I can't work out what the hell is so great about it... it's a load of bull.



it's great for women who want to absolve themselves of their bad behavior. it's also a great warning sign for me to run the other direction. ha 

but seriously, it is idiotic. :|


----------



## Xaios (Aug 27, 2011)

Anything from "V For Vendetta."

That is all.


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 27, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Every time sayings get discussed, I always have to say that the one that chaps my ass the most is, "everything happens for a reason."
> 
> It's perhaps just crass to appeal to the notion that we live on a cruel plant hurtling through the cosmos so very very alone blah blah blah, but on the other hand, this level of cognitive dissonance- it's disgusting how people think it's inspiring. To me, it's inspiring to believe that when bad things happen, we are not completely at the mercy of an agency outside of our own- that we still have the ability to do the right thing when wrong things happen.



I know someone that got this tattoo'd across his chest.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 27, 2011)

"I'm just being me."
"I am who I am."
"It's called being original."







Yeah, I fucking hate hipsters.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 27, 2011)

"Carpe Diem" - Cheeziest damn quote on this green earth, to make matters worse people who say it looks smugly on me like intelligence=remembering a latin phrase consisting of two words.

"The chinese word for problem is opportunity" - I don't even want to comment on the stupidity on that one...

"Everything happen for a reason" - Yeah, your life sucks, but hey, it's not your fault, _everything happens for a reason_.....

"The sky is the limit" - As soon as I see/hear this I picture a sterile real estate agency with carbon-copy employees, trying to get me as customer, or try to make me give up real science, and come to work there. Then I see myself hacking my face off with a blunt chainsaw to get away from said office and employees.

"Stick and stones may break my bones..." - Yeah yeah ,and a fork in your eye will hurt like hell too...


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 27, 2011)

"there's something about rhode island girls that makes them unique from any other girls. maybe its the way they dress, or how well they drink their beers; maybe its the way they think about how quickly they can get to the beach when they wake up in the morning. perhaps its the way they've mastered keg stands in stilettos and a skirt, or how no matter how dressed up they get on a tuesday night they can still be underdressed. although it could be the way they take over the beach and their town in their short skirts and sandals once it hits 65 degrees... no matter what it is there is nothing like an ri girl." - playboy magazine

very often posted on FB.... believe me... playboy exaggerated... a lot


----------



## Breakdown (Aug 27, 2011)

"live life" and "live life to the fullest". I understand what people mean when they say it but it's usually used towards people who don't spend and have no desire to spend every hour of everyday socializing or partying.


----------



## liamh (Aug 27, 2011)

^haha, can I also add "Anything is possible"
....No. No its fucking not.


----------



## groph (Aug 27, 2011)

You've got to dance like there's nobody watching, love like you'll never be hurt, sing like there's noBDIGJFJDNFNFJAFHFAAAUAUAUUUUUUCCKK

That one is probably the worst. Baseless idealism.


----------



## Reion (Aug 27, 2011)

Pulled straight out off fb: "Why try so hard to fit in when you where made to stick out?"

"It's not what you do in life that defines you, it's who you are!"


All.
Of.
My.
Hate.


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 27, 2011)

I think people use the the "everything happens for a reason" to justify bad things that happen that are out of our control, ie - natural disasters, being killed in an accident, dying from cancer or the like.

No, sometimes bad shit just happens.


----------



## MFB (Aug 27, 2011)

Jakke said:


> "The sky is the limit" - As soon as I see/hear this I picture a sterile real estate agency with carbon-copy employees, trying to get me as customer, or try to make me give up real science, and come to work there. Then I see myself hacking my face off with a blunt chainsaw to get away from said office and employees.



That's why I much prefer the Steven Wright version, "'The sky's the limit' said the pessimist astronaut"


----------



## bostjan (Aug 27, 2011)

I enjoy quotes _because_ they are invariably taken out of context and often applied miles away from the intention used when they were first said.

Most often, these quotes amuse me, and quite often the person saying the quote had no idea what he/she was talking about at the time.

I do believe that it makes life more enjoyable to take (almost) everything as an opportunity to influence your own world in whatever way you desire. It is pretty humorous when people over-react to tiny things like missing an episode of a tv show as though they lost a loved one, but I don't run into this much in my life.

"When you come to a fork in the road, take it."

Thanks for the mind-blowing advice, Yogi.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 27, 2011)

NINJAD


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate all quotes. Why don't you come up with your own catch phrase like everyone else


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 28, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> I hate all quotes. Why don't you come up with your own catch phrase like everyone else



Too mainstream.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2011)

These two are huge pet peeves of mine, not so much quotes as they are sayings. But still............ 

"It is what it is." - the maxim of the defeatist. 

"Haters gonna hate." - a person(s) has a problem with my behavior, but I am far too narcissistic to reflect on that, must be their problem


----------



## Skanky (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Ancestor (Aug 28, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> These two are huge pet peeves of mine, not so much quotes as they are sayings. But still............
> 
> "It is what it is." - the maxim of the defeatist.
> 
> "Haters gonna hate." - a person(s) has a problem with my behavior, but I am far too narcissistic to reflect on that, must be their problem



oh yeah! i forgot about that! "it is what it is." 

oh, man... that one annoys me. what it really means is "i'm not going to fix it."

the worst part is i catch myself puking up this same nonsense after awhile. agh!


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 28, 2011)

metaljohn said:


> I think people use the the "everything happens for a reason" to justify bad things that happen that are out of our control, ie - natural disasters, being killed in an accident, dying from cancer or the like.
> 
> No, sometimes bad shit just happens.



exactly! man, i just had a massive arguement with someone about this.

and the other one is "stop playing the victim"

there must be some pretty serious karma attached to one (ha!!!!!!) because both times i had to hear it the person who said it had something really bad happen to them immediately after.

i'm gonna share one of them:

i got a parking ticket and when i complained about it my idiot gf at the time (i'm not making this up) practically screamed at me to "stop playing the victim" 

two weeks later she got pulled over by a cop who didn't like her attitude and gave her $400 dollars worth of tickets! holy crap!


----------



## GazPots (Aug 28, 2011)

Guy in work almost always starts the conversation with "What was i going to say?"




I DON'T FUCKING KNOW WHAT YOU WERE GOING TO SAY, I'M NOT A FUCKING MIND READER YOU DAFT BASTARD.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2011)

I use Haters gonna hate when it comes to homophobia. Sorry, but any attempt to try and change a homophobic person's mind is futile at best. So I'm gonna keep using it. 


But I do hate: 

"Why can't we all just get along?"

Um, because humans are arrogant, argumentative bastards with an affinity for killing each other off......


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 28, 2011)

'Acting like an animal'


They act far more civilised than most people do, so using the term as an insult is silly.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 28, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> THIS ONE!!!! It's so annoying and it's usually quoted by chicks that have "dirty whorish mouths"!!!  Sure, that attitude might be cool when said chick is young and hot, but if she has that same attitude at 50 years old, I'm absolutely sure that no one will want anything to do with those herpes encrusted lips (pick a pair... your choice).





Actually every single pseudo-philosophy quote that Parker thinks to herself makes me wanna puke.Keep pasting your footface with horse shit and piss,granny.I hate Sex and the Shitty.

sorry i had to.


----------



## Double A (Aug 28, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> I hate all quotes. Why don't you come up with your own catch phrase like everyone else


Can I quote this on my FB page?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I use Haters gonna hate when it comes to homophobia. Sorry, but any attempt to try and change a homophobic person's mind is futile at best. So I'm gonna keep using it.



I was referring more to a situation where; somebody is being a complete asshole, another person calls them out on it, and their (the asshole's) response is simply "haters gonna hate."

So in your example, the person saying "haters gonna hate" would be the homophobic person themselves ( in reference to you pointing out their homophobia).


----------



## Origin (Aug 28, 2011)

All that Marilyn Monroe garbage quoted by horrible moody bitches as an excuse for being the useless idiots they are, or anyone who uses a bunch of pseudo-philosophical GARBAGE as a means of looking smart. Parroting what someone else says doesn't make you smart, deep, or introspective. It makes you a fucking parrot.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 28, 2011)

"You laugh at me because I'm different, I laugh at you because you're all the same".

Sounds to me like people laugh at you because you're a cunt.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 28, 2011)

Any biblical quote. Not that the messages behind them are necessarily bad, but because they are over utilized and cliche. Using bible quotes is a perfect example of my biggest beef with people/religion; people not thinking for themselves. They are spat out constantly with no context or explanation.

And anybody that says "et tu Brute?" when they've been betrayed. It's usually only utilized by drama queens (it's from a fucking play after all) whenever even the smallest amount of betrayal has occurred. Why even say something so pretentious? Now you've been betrayed _*and*_ you sound like a cunt .


----------



## MikeH (Aug 28, 2011)

groph said:


> *I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best.*
> 
> - some dumb cunt


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I was referring more to a situation where; somebody is being a complete asshole, another person calls them out on it, and their (the asshole's) response is simply "haters gonna hate."
> 
> So in your example, the person saying "haters gonna hate" would be the homophobic person themselves ( in reference to you pointing out their homophobia).



I use it mainly to help console those that have been verbally attacked or have experienced some form of homophobia. I do use it sometimes to the homophobes themselves. Its what keeps me from reducing them to bloody visceral giblets.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 28, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I use it mainly to help console those that have been verbally attacked or have experienced some form of homophobia. I do use it sometimes to the homophobes themselves. Its what keeps me from reducing them to bloody visceral giblets.



I get what ya mean I think. It's sorta like saying 'cunts are gonna be cunts, don't give em the satisfaction of responding to their hatred'.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I get what ya mean I think. It's sorta like saying 'cunts are gonna be cunts, don't give em the satisfaction of responding to their hatred'.



Exactly.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about this subject, and I realize that a lot of quotes are being taken out of context in a huge way.

For example, Marilyn Monroe had made something of herself. She actually was a very funny and talented actress. Those who are quoting... what have *they* accomplished? What entitles them to say that they have worth, as demonstrated by what they're accomplished?

As Musashi said, "It's easy to form a philosophy, but what matters is your ability to survive the battle." Spouting crap without being able to back it up? Okay, I have the perfect quote:


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 28, 2011)

"Oh but you can't judge ART" 
-used to defend shitty art/design works.

As an architecture student who has gone through some proper art training, I find these excuses so lame that I want to jam their eyes with rulers for trying to get away with shitty construction plans with no fire exits. Yeah sure there's no right/wrong in art, but when it's DESIGN it's supposed to work well!

Also I hate much of the modern arts as well. (art students seem to go a bit too far in "I'll do whatever the hell I think is cool") The ones with random splashes of vivid colors and witty mixed media stuffs with no name or explanation of what the hell they are about. Those things impresses you for like 2 seconds.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 28, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> And anybody that says "et tu Brute?" when they've been betrayed. It's usually only utilized by drama queens (it's from a fucking play after all) whenever even the smallest amount of betrayal has occurred. Why even say something so pretentious? Now you've been betrayed _*and*_ you sound like a cunt .



Especially considering most historians claimed Caesar said nothing. Bloody Shakespear.




> As an architecture student who has gone through some proper art training, I find these excuses so lame that I want to jam their eyes with rulers for trying to get away with shitty construction plans with no fire exits. Yeah sure there's no right/wrong in art, but when it's DESIGN it's supposed to work well!



Holy crap an architect with a sense of reason. We don't run into those very often, they just want buildings without columns for extra space. Not to mention getting all the credit for drawing a picture and making the engineer figure it out


----------



## Explorer (Aug 28, 2011)

Vinchester said:


> "Oh but you can't judge ART"
> -used to defend shitty art/design works.
> 
> ...Also I hate much of the modern arts as well. (art students seem to go a bit too far in "I'll do whatever the hell I think is cool") The ones with random splashes of vivid colors and witty mixed media stuffs with no name or explanation of what the hell they are about. Those things impresses you for like 2 seconds.



Hahahahaha!

I commented in this thread about how people defend and justify bad "art," and now this current thread is going to force me to re-watch "Art School Confidential" tonight yet again.... *laugh*


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 28, 2011)

Vinchester said:


> "Oh but you can't judge ART"
> -used to defend shitty art/design works.



 That simply goes under "quotes that are the opposite of true"!

A piece of art is not like a chicken sandwich or a screwdriver, it's only utility is realized through its aesthetic comprehension, which indeed involves judgment. Art that the artist wishes not to be judged fails as art- it's like writing a book in a language that not one person in the audience knows. Perhaps some pieces of art defended by the above-stated malarkey are considered desirable for the reason of the artists' claimed impenetrability- then it's no longer art, but a _curiosity_.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 28, 2011)

"Truth is, everybody is going to hurt you; you just gotta find the ones worth suffering for." -Bob Marley

It's not the sentiment held by the quote itself, but the legions of fucking dickheads who post it on their quotation section on facebook.


----------



## MFB (Aug 28, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> "Truth is, everybody is going to hurt you; you just gotta find the ones worth suffering for." -Bob Marley
> 
> It's not the sentiment held by the quote itself, but the legions of fucking dickheads who post it on their quotation section on facebook.



See page one...by me


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 28, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> That simply goes under "quotes that are the opposite of true"!
> 
> A piece of art is not like a chicken sandwich or a screwdriver, it's only utility is realized through its aesthetic comprehension, which indeed involves judgment. Art that the artist wishes not to be judged fails as art- it's like writing a book in a language that not one person in the audience knows. Perhaps some pieces of art defended by the above-stated malarkey are considered desirable for the reason of the artists' claimed impenetrability- then it's no longer art, but a _curiosity_.



That's a very good insight! I feel the same way too but sometimes it's awkward to argue with others. My opinion is that there's no right/wrong in art, we are free to do it however we like. But when it comes to showcasing good art then yes it's gotta be effective in its intent and message, not just a meaningless splash of whatever. There are distinction between good/poor art and the "mastery" is a quality worth striving for.

I'm glad that you guys agree with me


----------



## Koop (Aug 28, 2011)

I pretty much hate anything that girls post on their profile pictures on Facebok, whether song lyrics or some 
stupid fucking self-righteous quote about drama, haters or love. FUCK IT ALL


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 28, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> A piece of art is not like a chicken sandwich or a screwdriver, it's only utility is realized through its aesthetic comprehension, which indeed involves judgment. Art that the artist wishes not to be judged fails as art- it's like writing a book in a language that not one person in the audience knows. Perhaps some pieces of art defended by the above-stated malarkey are considered desirable for the reason of the artists' claimed impenetrability- then it's no longer art, but a _curiosity_.



I totally just posted this as my Facebook status. 

I wonder how my many art/music student friends will take it.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 29, 2011)

@ IBZ RG - I love your Meme so much I'm gonna post it on facebook, reason being the legion of girls I have friended that have that quote. I hope that's okay with you as it is truly priceless 

There's a group that a few girls I know have joined, I don't know if it's a quote but I find it equally as retarded and painful to see, it is: "I want to be the girl he's scared to lose; The one he can't walk away from knowing she's mad at him; The one who can't fall asleep with out her voice being the last one he hears; The one he calls just to say hello; The one he thinks is beautiful not hot; The one he would never hurt; The one he says I love you to and means it; I want to be the one he can't live without."

It really just makes it sound like you're a needy bitch, with self-esteem issues trying to justify the fact that you have a new boyfriend every week...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I've hit a gold mine of silly quotes:



Twitter


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 29, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> These quotes about "keep hatin, you makin me famous"
> 
> 
> Seriously? SERIOUSLY? Ugh....
> ...


 
Vanity... It happens but it's very very very annoying haha.

I don't like it when people say things like "Well welcome to <INSERT_SITUATION>..." If you're upset and/or unsure how you should proceed in a situation with which the person you're speaking has experience.

For example...

1: "Aww bummer... I can't believe _____ just happened!"
2: "Well welcome to _____ ..."

No advice... Just douchebaggery. And I suppose depending on who says it and how it comes out it can be okay, but it usually just annoys the hell outa me. I usually like to try and help the person if I can rather than giving them the "Oh well... Sucks to be you!" answer. They'd more than likely hope for the same should the shoe be on the other foot.

Another thing I hate hearing... I don't know if it's a quote so much but...

1: "Yea my birthday was Saturday. We went to ____..."
2: "What I didn't know it was your birthday! How come we're not friends on Facebook?"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 29, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Any biblical quote. Not that the messages behind them are necessarily bad, but because they are over utilized and cliche. Using bible quotes is a perfect example of my biggest beef with people/religion; people not thinking for themselves. They are spat out constantly with no context or explanation.
> 
> And anybody that says "et tu Brute?" when they've been betrayed. It's usually only utilized by drama queens (it's from a fucking play after all) whenever even the smallest amount of betrayal has occurred. Why even say something so pretentious? Now you've been betrayed _*and*_ you sound like a cunt .


 
I like using Bible quotes when they're relevant bc it's something people readily recognize and I'm not a Christian in any way shape or form. I've also found that using Bible quotes to prove your own points is an excellent way to deal with self righteous religious folks as they can't dispute that what you're saying was written in their book. They can only hope to counter your point with an alternative interpretation at which point logic comes into play and they're in MY arena.


----------



## XEN (Aug 29, 2011)

I hate mistranslated quotes like, "the exception proves the rule."
That makes no damn sense.
Exceptio probat regulam means that the exception puts the rule to the test... which actually makes sense.

Another mistranslated quote, the bible... that thing gets quoted far too often.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 29, 2011)

urklvt said:


> I hate mistranslated quotes like, "the exception proves the rule."
> That makes no damn sense.
> Exceptio probat regulam means that the exception puts the rule to the test... which actually makes sense.
> 
> Another mistranslated quote, the bible... that thing gets quoted far too often.


 


So true. In fact, I was told in math class that it requires only one example to disprove a theory but an infinite number to prove it (To be true it must be true for all cases). So yea... Even math classes say what you just said. Usually the people that misquote it are also bad at math/science otherwise the saying would need no explanation.


----------



## Lagtastic (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll give you 110%

No, you won't.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 29, 2011)

Lagtastic said:


> I'll give you 110%



This one is usually used by people who are lazy/never put any effort into anything. Their 110% is probably closer to somebody else's 60%.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I like using Bible quotes when they're relevant bc it's something people readily recognize and I'm not a Christian in any way shape or form. I've also found that using Bible quotes to prove your own points is an excellent way to deal with self righteous religious folks as they can't dispute that what you're saying was written in their book. They can only hope to counter your point with an alternative interpretation at which point logic comes into play and they're in MY arena.



 That's all good by me. My main beef is just people parroting things, or just the stupid common-sensical sort of thing.

All that being said, I love Zen Buddhist quotes as they are usually said to _*get*_ people thinking/talking as opposed to stopping.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 29, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> I think I've hit a gold mine of silly quotes:



Just watched this. Apparently all Zen "wisdom" is not created equally


----------



## groph (Aug 29, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Just watched this. Apparently all Zen "wisdom" is not created equally



Rife is-a unpredictabru, rike-a buttarfry's path.

can i get away with saying that just this once?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 29, 2011)

Neg me for this all you want, but:

"Free shono"

Um, the guy was an annoying troll and got exactly what he deserved. 
I hate trolls so much. I think I'll multi purpose that relationship rock just to brain him and be done with it. 

(Im kidding, chill.  )


Edit:
Ask and you shall receive....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 29, 2011)

"Free shono" cracks me up every time. I never read a single one of his posts til he was gone and in retrospect it was all pretty funny if you don't take the guy seriously.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 29, 2011)

"why don't you just play a bass?" 
RRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
Stupid, closed-minded fools. The people who say these things have no idea of unconventional-ism, and don't understand the differences that pickups, scale length and woods make to the tone of your guitar, nor the differences of the actual Amp you choose to play through. I never fail to rage my socks off at the dim-witted individuals which incessantly rant about how playing a 7 string tuned to Drop-G might as well be a bass. They don't even understand that It's not in Bass range, because it still has all the way upto a high D5, but no, because I have that 'brutal metal only' G2, I must play exclusively on that string, and only alternate between frets 0 and 1.... 

My favourite quote, though, would have to be Nathan Explosion: "This is _so_ not brutal,"


----------



## MFB (Aug 29, 2011)

"Practice makes perfect, but if nobody's perfect, why practice?"

We can thank Green Day frontman Billy Joel Armstrong for giving us this fucking turd of wisdom, probably in an attempt to seem deep while covering up the fact that his music sucks and his playing is sloppy even if it is three chords. (If it's not originally BJA, I still hate Green Day)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 30, 2011)

^ that ones just two frequently used contradicting quotes smashed together. 

I dunno about greenday (never liked them much) but my father used to use the quote "nobody's perfect" all the time and I smooshed those two together one day and boy the rage he went into. 

I highly doubt greenday guy is the first person to come up with that. I've used that quote many a time but mostly just in situations like with my father where people wouldn't shut the fuck up about "practice makes perfect". 


Oh and am I the only one who took "everything happens for a reason" quite literally? I enjoy the idea behind the quote (I don't recall quoting it ever) in that everything happens for a simple reasonable reason.. not as a cop out for you messing up. 

More like *Your icecreams on the floor because I slapped it out of your hand*
or
*No billy, it didn't rain because you did the rain dance, it rained because water evaporated etc*


Oh and to add to the thread "They say etc" would be high on my list of annoying quotes or sayings. I always think "who the hell are they? Is it just a generalization for people? Why do I care about what large groups of people say when its pretty much confirmed large groups of people are fucking stupid?"


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ancestor said:


> oh yeah! i forgot about that! "it is what it is."
> 
> oh, man... that one annoys me. what it really means is "i'm not going to fix it."
> 
> the worst part is i catch myself puking up this same nonsense after awhile. agh!



Ya know, I'm gonna defend "it is what it is".

I use it with my fiancee as if to say: "don't fight with me about something that is out of my control/not my fault". Very useful. I use it with friends when they're complaining to me about something, as if to say: "shut up, I don't give a crap". 

It's basically a nicer alternative to "shut up and leave me alone"


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 30, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Neg me for this all you want, but:
> 
> "Free shono"
> 
> ...



u just jelly


----------



## snowblind56 (Aug 30, 2011)

What always bugs me, while not really a quote, is when you post an NGD and some one replies with "I normally don't like singlecuts, but that Les Paul is sexy!" or "I normally don't like trans finishes, but that top is amazing!". That sort of thing.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't know if it's been said yet, too many pages to go through, but mine is:

"It is what it is"

It so irritates me when I hear that. Primarily because 99% of the time it's used as a weak excuse to simply give up and give in rather than make an effort to change shit. Like at work... "Well we didn't get a raise or bonus, it is what it is". No, it's not it is what it is. People can change shit and when they just say that stupid line and let people get away with shit it stays that way. If everyone simply said that there wouldn't be any strikes that successfully raise salaries and benefits, no unions, etc.

Anyway, it's a weak feeble mentality and it apparently was born from sports commentators or something like that and is now used by everyone for excusing something they don't like or agree with. One of my co-workers got the saying tattooed down his side 


Rev.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 30, 2011)

^





gunshow86de said:


> These two are huge pet peeves of mine, not so much quotes as they are sayings. But still............
> 
> "It is what it is." - the maxim of the defeatist.
> 
> "Haters gonna hate." - a person(s) has a problem with my behavior, but I am far too narcissistic to reflect on that, must be their problem


----------



## Duelbart (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Oh and am I the only one who took "everything happens for a reason" quite literally? I enjoy the idea behind the quote (I don't recall quoting it ever) in that everything happens for a simple reasonable reason.. not as a cop out for you messing up.
> 
> More like *Your icecreams on the floor because I slapped it out of your hand*
> or
> *No billy, it didn't rain because you did the rain dance, it rained because water evaporated etc*



Being a determinist in a way, I support this quote.

The one I hate wholeheartedly is "the exception proves the rule", which is usually, to my great annoyance, used as some kind of "hey that's a well-known quote, you can't argue with it" rebuttal to a valid pointout of some fallacy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like to point out that all this thread is is people expressing themselves about what they don't like about other people expressing themselves.

Just sayin'.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Aug 30, 2011)

My grandpa is full of quotes that make absolutely no sense but are hilarious, such as "there comes a time in every mans life where he will piss on his own feet" 
Or "the difference between men and women is simple: they can't do anything right, we're just too lazy to do it right."
Ah grandpa...


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 30, 2011)

When people "quote" () other people on forums, but don't edit the quote down to the essential stuff they are addressing. This is especially bad when there are several large images and videos in said quote . Even worse is when they do this just to post "lol" (thanks to the "like" feature, I'm happy to say this occurs less frequently now)


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 30, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd like to point out that all this thread is is people expressing themselves about what they don't like about other people expressing themselves.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I see your point, but is saying a cliche quote like...i dunno "make love not war" (bad example) really even expressing yourself? It's letting someone express yourself for you . I know we aren't all poets and don't necessarily have the ability to turn a clever phrase, but i think choosing your own words can be a lot more effective.
____

Also, gotta say i'm a little bit sick of people using important/famous quotes by the likes of Churchill, Einstein, or MLK to start all of their speeches. I know it is a common device, but if your speech is about being promoted at Chucky Cheese, do you really need to quote "I have a dream"? Not condemning quotes altogether, but at least get the context right .


----------



## liamh (Aug 30, 2011)

Semi-related: If you wear a 'Love music, hate racism' t-shirt you're a cunt


----------



## thedonal (Aug 30, 2011)

It's refreshing to read this thread to find that you're all as irritable and intolerant as I am 

Hater's Gonna Hate- that's got to be the winner. Rolled out SO often on internet forums by people who haven't actually got an answer to what's been thrown at them/the discussion.

(I'm with you on Sex & the Shitty too).

But to go off topic a little while we rant, I UTTERLY despise all of the chain status messages that pass around on Facebook. Oh my Gods they really irritate the shite out of me....

And breathe!


----------



## thedonal (Aug 30, 2011)

liamh said:


> Semi-related: If you wear a 'Love music, hate racism' t-shirt you're a cunt



I'm a cunt anyway. Does this mean I have to go out and buy one of these t-shirts? I do hate extra expense...


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2011)

liamh said:


> Semi-related: If you wear a 'Love music, hate racism' t-shirt you're a cunt



What if my shirt says 'Love racism, hate music' am I some kind of super-pussy?


----------



## liamh (Aug 31, 2011)

haha my friend and I thought of that aswell, would love to get a t-shirt saying that


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 31, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Every time sayings get discussed, I always have to say that the one that chaps my ass the most is, "everything happens for a reason."


Yeah, some bitch I was with for some time used to say this all the time. Yeah, everything happens for a reason, and that reason is because you are a f-in whore!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 31, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> I see your point, but is saying a cliche quote like...i dunno "make love not war" (bad example) really even expressing yourself? It's letting someone express yourself for you . I know we aren't all poets and don't necessarily have the ability to turn a clever phrase, but i think choosing your own words can be a lot more effective.



True, although even extremely emotionally articulate people can find that other people are better at summarising their feelings than they are. I'm sure a lot of it is looked too much into by people who don't understand the quotes (i.e. I'm sure that there are millions of people that love songs but completely misunderstand their meaning), but if you can truly say that a quote, lyric or movie line resonates with you more than your own thoughts allow you to then that's a pretty clear indication of how well it expresses your feelings. I agree that cliche philosophy can be annoying and is probably not even expression at all in some cases, but if you do pay attention to philosophy it doesn't take long to find much less well known quotes which are actually fantastic.

To be human - in many cases - is to strive to live by ideals, so it's not surprising that people find the necessity to summarise their ideals in short quotes so that they may easily realise their own philosophical aesthetics, helping them to be virtuous. Just as easily, some quotes may cleverly excuse abhorrent behaviour, it's whatever serves the purpose of the individual.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 31, 2011)

chronocide said:


> "You laugh at me because I'm different, I laugh at you because you're all the same".
> 
> Sounds to me like people laugh at you because you're a cunt.


 
COPY-->PASTE-->My new FB status

+1 to you sir!


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 31, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> "Truth is, everybody is going to hurt you; you just gotta find the ones worth suffering for." -Bob Marley
> 
> It's not the sentiment held by the quote itself, but the legions of fucking dickheads who post it on their quotation section on facebook.


 
^Indeed...


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fake ones...

Anatomy of a Fake Quotation - Megan McArdle - National - The Atlantic

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy." - MLK mourning the loss of Osama Bin Laden per a PSU student


----------



## stevemcqueen (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a few. I have been in the U.S. Marines for four years now and really have grown to despise it. Here are a few of the ones you will hear....

"Oorah" or just "Rah"-What the hell are you? A dinosaur?
"Kill babies" -Now that is just dumb. Try to kill my baby and see what happens.
"Devil Dog" -This originated from the Germans in WW2. To my knowledge, dog is a 
dirogatory term in Germany (maybe someone from Germany can help me here?). So all these marines that think being a "devil dog" is so cool should just stop.

Then there are every day objects that the marine corps thinks it needs to rename as if we were on a ship all the time: hatch-door, deck-floor, bulkhead-wall, porthole-window, inkstick-pen, head-bathroom.

Anyways, I really can't wait to get out and attend Full Sail University to learn music production!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 31, 2011)

This quote makes me murderous:



"New movie from Tyler Perry."


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 31, 2011)

Jstring said:


> This quote makes me murderous:
> 
> 
> 
> "New movie from Tyler Perry."



At least we'll never hear "Critically acclaimed movie from Tyler Perry"


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 31, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> At least we'll never hear "Critically acclaimed movie from Tyler Perry"


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 31, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> At least we'll never hear "Critically acclaimed movie from Tyler Perry"



Well you could, but that would probably come from tyler perry himself.


----------



## Rook (Aug 31, 2011)

Am I the only person sick of 'The Hangover' quotes?

Every time anything ever happens to somebody's face, some douche has to jump into the foreground and so imaginatively shout 'IN THE FAAAAACE' like we don't all remember the last time he did it...

Or those people who you meet up with and they just spend their whole lives quoting films and have in-jokes with their friends that are just film quotes and they're always shocked when you know what film it is:

"I ate a big red candle"
"oh you finally saw Anchorman?"
"yeah, how'd you know?"

BECAUSE ALL MY DOUCHEBAG FRIENDS WERE QUOTING IT 5 YEARS AGO


/rant

I agree with some of the previous posts too, but didn't see the point in referencing them all.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 31, 2011)

Anytime someone says "SWAG" I want to kill them. Does that count?


----------



## Xenos0176 (Aug 31, 2011)

hmmmmmm............................. I'll be back.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 1, 2011)

Whenever anybody says, "Nobody's perfect," in an effort to justice a crappy job/performance/etc... 

Nobody being perfect does not make being total shit acceptable.


----------



## Xenos0176 (Sep 1, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> Anytime someone says "SWAG" I want to kill them. Does that count?



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS this is soooo trueee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 4, 2011)

"In battle, if you you make your opponent flinch, you have already won."

What, if they don't flinch and get hit in the fucking face they've got the upper hand now?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 4, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> "In battle, if you you make your opponent flinch, you have already won."
> 
> What, if they don't flinch and get hit in the fucking face they've got the upper hand now?


 


First let's define the word flinch:

*1. *To start or wince involuntarily, as from surprise or pain.
*2. *To recoil, as from something unpleasant or difficult; shrink

Between, 2 stoic warriors in battle/war/fighting, each action one will make has the full intent of hurting/killing the other. This includes the use of deception. To flinch is the reaction result out of surprise or fear, hence will mean the warrior's downfall. To react and respond accordingly and intentionally however is another story. 

One who "_didn't flinch and get hit in the fucking face_"... did he really not flinch? Or did he flinch but the blow was far too fast for him to even react accordingly? Or was he a victim of deception that he did not see the blow come in altogether? Either way he had lost and the result is his life. If he had not flinched out of fear/surprise, then he would have reacted accordingly and he remains to fight on. Or if deception was the case, he had reacted wrongly giving him no time make any form of reaction. If he REALLY "_didn't flinch and get hit in the fucking face_"... well, he was just plain stupid. 

A human's natural reaction is to either respond in either fear and surprise or respond in defense and attack. The former is flinching. The latter is not.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 5, 2011)

-Anything about being different or weird. If you truly are being different or weird it will come naturally and you won't have to say it.

-"Fuck the police!" - I'd like to see you say that to an officers face.

-"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I am extraordinarily patient, provided I get my own way in the end." - Margaret Thatcher - You aren't patient, you're a bitch.
[/FONT]


----------



## Bekanor (Sep 5, 2011)

So many quotes in this thread are the reason I like older women. 

If I had to listen to a vapid, narcissistic cunt 20-something girl with delusions of maturity and personal depth every goddamn day I think I would headbutt my way to China. 

"I stay fashionable because _I_ want to".

You probably believe that even less than I do. Enjoy your cognitive dissonance, I'm sure you'll find out what that is in Psych101 next week. 

"Why is a man a hero for having lots of sexual partners but a woman is a whore?"

Because you ARE a whore for sleeping with someone after just meeting them, and a stupid one for sleeping with the kind of mouth breathing, FHM reading dicks with ears who think manhood is about topping up their chlamydia infections every Friday night. 

"You wouldn't understand, you've never had depression".

I understand perfectly, for 5 days a month your vagina bleeds a lot and you become a mobile vortex of mood swings and irrationality. Outside of that, you're just a regular fucking drama queen, base your life goals off reality instead of schlock romantic comedies and maybe you won't be so SAD that you haven't met them.


----------



## snowblind56 (Sep 5, 2011)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> My grandpa is full of quotes that make absolutely no sense but are hilarious, such as "there comes a time in every mans life where he will piss on his own feet"
> Or "the difference between men and women is simple: they can't do anything right, we're just too lazy to do it right."
> Ah grandpa...



My dad has come up with some awesome ones. I have no idea where he got them from. Like "You're talking like a paper asshole". WTF does that mean? 

Or the best one is "I feel like a bag of smashed assholes", which could be the best hangover description ever.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 5, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> "Oorah" or just "Rah"-What the hell are you? A dinosaur?


"Oorah" is only cool when used by a large black man with a deep voice.


----------

